# New release shooter HELP



## sealyon (Mar 24, 2011)

After 35years I finally went too a release. My problem is I start anticipating the release and go wild and I mean wild. I'll shoot very well for a while and all of a sudden it starts. Since I've already invested $600+ in new equipment, I' don't want to change back. Any help for an old bald bowhunter out there.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Usually this is from finishing your shot at the explosion of the release. Extend your follow through. Maybe even to the point where you touch your shoulder when you release. This way you learn to anticipate the follow through rather than the explosion.

It can also be from not having a subconscious release. This comes from not trusting your release to operate 100% subconsciously. 

The cure for both of these is difficult to learn while shooting at a target. It's a lot easier to learn on a blank bale.

There is more to it than I can put in one post. I recommend the book Idiot Proof Archery. It has a pretty good program for bale and bridge that works well for this sort of problem.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

sealyon,

First things first. What type of release are you using; caliper, thumb triggered or hinge style? Second, what is the manner in which you fire the release? Are you willing to start over learning the proper way to use it? This could mean no shooting for result or score for a period of months. You have enough time to fix it before bow season but it will take some commitment. Let us know the answers to the above and we can talk further.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I would agree with everything said so far. You need to learn to shoot with back tension and a surprise release. If you're anticipating the triggering of the release, you are in danger of developing a bad case of target panic. You don't want that... believe me.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds to me like he already has the disease.....T.P [ all of a sudden i go wild... real wild...] that's panic ......its gonna get worse.....:shade:


----------

